# How Not To Be Seen



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2011)

For the would be ninjas out there... realize you can hide from everyone except Python. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zekiZYSVdeQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------

